# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Hidroelectrica >  La producción de energía hidráulica en España aumenta un 65% respecto a 2009

## ben-amar

http://iagua.es/
Mie, 29 dic, 2010

Red Eléctrica Española ha presentado los datos estadísticos provisionales del comportamiento del sistema eléctrico español durante el 2010.

- La demanda peninsular de energía eléctrica finalizó el año en 259.940 GWh, un 3,2% superior a la del 2009. Corregidos los efectos de la laboralidad y la temperatura el crecimiento anual fue del 2,9%, frente al descenso del 4,8% registrado en el 2009.

- Los máximos anuales de demanda de potencia media horaria y de energía diaria se alcanzaron el 11 de enero con 44.122 MW y el 12 de enero con 895 GWh respectivamente. Respecto al período de verano, el 19 de julio se alcanzó un nuevo record histórico de potencia media horaria con 40.934 MW.

- La potencia instalada en el parque generador registró un aumento de 3.717 MW lo que sitúa la capacidad total del sistema al finalizar el 2010 en 97.447 MW, un 4% superior a la del año anterior. La mayoría de este aumento procede del ciclo combinado que tuvo un crecimiento neto de 2.154 MW, así como de nuevas instalaciones de origen renovable (1.094 MW eólicos y de 540 MW de energía solar). En cuanto a las bajas, se ha producido el cierre de una central de fuel de 148 MW.

- Uno de los acontecimientos más destacables ha sido la ruptura de la tendencia de años secos que se venía registrando desde el 2004. Las abundantes lluvias registradas en gran parte del 2010 han situado el producible hidráulico en 36.568 GWh, el más elevado desde 1997. Este valor es un 30% superior al valor histórico medio y un 65% superior al del 2009.

- Las reservas del conjunto de los embalses peninsulares se situaron al finalizar el año alrededor del 65% de su capacidad total, el valor más elevado desde 1997 y casi 14 puntos por encima de las reservas registradas al finalizar el 2009.

- En cuanto al balance de producción, el hecho más significativo ha sido el notable crecimiento de más de un 59% respecto al año anterior de la generación hidráulica, lo que ha permitido cubrir el 14% de la demanda, frente al 9% en el 2009. En el otro extremo se han situado los grupos de carbón y de ciclo combinado que han registrado descensos de producción respecto al año anterior del 34% y 17%, respectivamente.

- Las energías renovables, favorecidas este año por la elevada hidraulicidad, han cubierto, según datos provisionales, el 35% de la demanda del 2010, seis puntos más que el año anterior. Por tecnologías, además del crecimiento experimentado por la hidráulica señalado anteriormente, destaca nuevamente la eólica que, con un crecimiento del 18,5% de su generación, ha elevado su participación en la cobertura de la demanda al 16%.

- La energía eólica superó en varias ocasiones los anteriores máximos históricos de potencia instantánea, de energía horaria y de energía diaria. El 9 de noviembre se registró el último récord de energía diaria con 315.258 MWh, una producción que permitió cubrir el 43% de la demanda de ese día. Así mismo, en febrero se produjo un máximo mensual de energía eólica que cubrió el 21% de la demanda de ese mes.
Sin embargo, la variabilidad que caracteriza esta energía ha dado lugar a situaciones extremas como la producida el mismo día 9 de noviembre (3.35 horas) en la que el 54% de la demanda fue cubierta con esta energía, mientras que el día 26 de junio a las 10.32 horas apenas cubrió el 1%.

- Por otro lado, la fuerte eolicidad del primer trimestre del año obligó a llevar a cabo ciertas limitaciones de producción durante algunas horas de demanda valle, lo que ha llevado a una pérdida cercana al 0,6% del producible anual.

- El aumento de generación con energías renovables por un lado, y la menor producción de las centrales térmicas, por otro, han contribuido a reducir las emisiones de CO2 del sector eléctrico, que se han estimado para el 2010 en 58,7 millones de toneladas, un 20% menos que en 2009.

- Los intercambios internacionales han registrado un saldo neto exportador de 8.490 GWh, un 4,8% superior al del 2009. Este aumento proviene principalmente del cambio de signo del saldo neto en la interconexión con Francia, que pasa a ser exportador como consecuencia tanto de un aumento del 45% de las exportaciones, como de un descenso del 49% de las importaciones.

- Durante el 2010 se han puesto en servicio 686,3 km de líneas, lo que sitúa el total de la red peninsular de transporte al finalizar el año en 35.797 km de circuitos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Las hidroeléctricas produciendo energía como nunca
La eólica produciendo a toda máquina "viento en popa a toda vela"

No pagando un sólo euro por el agua o el viento que usan...

Y un estacazo de un 10% mañana...

*Ejpaña va bien!!!*  :Embarrassment:  :Frown:

----------


## Matraco

^^ Mira los precios del petróleo-gas, carbón y uranio y entenderás el por qué de la subida de la luz... y no sólo de la subida, si no, de por qué en Junio-Julio se tendrá que volver a subir otra vez la luz. Y demos gracias a que 2010 y 2011 van a ser unos años hidrológicos espectaculares que si no... ya veremos que ocurre en 2.012. China está dinamitando los precios de las materias energéticas finitias y esto no tiene vuelta atrás, tenemos que invertir masivamente en eólica combinada con centrales hidroeléctricas reversibles.

----------


## ben-amar

> ^^ Mira los precios del petróleo-gas, carbón y uranio y entenderás él por qué de la subida de la luz... y no sólo de la subida, si no, de por qué en Junio-Julio se tendrá que volver a subir otra vez la luz. Y demos gracias a que 2010 y 2011 van a ser unos años hidrológicos espectaculares que si no... ya veremos que ocurre en 2.012. China está dinamitando los precios de las materias energéticas finitias y esto no tiene vuelta atrás, tenemos que invertir masivamente en eólica combinada con centrales hidroeléctricas reversibles.


Bienvenido al foro Matraco.
Una verdad como un templo para comenzar, soy de tu mismo parecer; la eolica y la solar son las que pueden invertir la tendencia junto con la combinada hidroelectrica.
Un saludo

----------


## Matraco

Gracias ben-amar  	
Sip, y la solar... ahora que con las reducciones de primas y cupos sus precios son bastante más razonables que los de hace 2 años.

----------


## Salut

Yo cada vez estoy más convencido de que debemos apostar en casa por la autosuficiencia energética  :Big Grin: 

Estoy empezando a buscar piezas pa montarme uno así:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5pdqDQwehlk

Motor Stirling: energía mecánica a partir de un diferencial de temperatura bastante bajito, sin necesidad de calderas ni demás chuminás  :Smile: 

Los venden de juguete que funcionan hasta con 0,5 ºK de diferencia entre el polo frío y el caliente!!!  :EEK!: 

Vamos, que con cualquier calor residual que tengas a mano (agua de la ducha, etc) puedes ponerte a generar ^_^

----------


## cantarin

Esta claro que los que primero tenemos que ahorrar somos nosotros, es cuestión de mentalidad, si podemos estar con la luz apagada de día pues estemos, si podemos usar el frigo a menor potencia se usa, son cosas de poco que pueden ir haciendo mucho si somos todos los que lo hacemos.

Para convatir la demanda, pues mas centrales solares que hay muchas zonas donde se pueden aprovechar, la eolica madre la que hay montanda en Guadalajara, y más que pusieran que sería rentable, esto desde luego necesita mas medios, mas cantidad para cubrir la demanda, o eso o comprar luz a Francia, o montar alguna central nuclear nueva, pero eso parece que está proscrito.

Pero creo que las cosas tienen que cambiar de direción si no queremos que el recibo suba mas y mas. Un saludo.

----------


## ben-amar

Amigo Cantarin, bien en todo menos en lo del recibo, ese seguira subiendo a no ser que te pagaran el sueldo con el

----------


## cantarin

Yo me basaba para opinar así en la ley de la oferta y la demanda. Si tenemos mayor oferta de luz, si cubrimos las necesidades y hay sobre abundancia bajarán los precios, no es por otra cosa en lo que pensaba. Quizás pequé de ingenuo.

un saludo Ben

----------


## Salut

^^ Mayor oferta unicamente habrá si se realizan nuevas inversiones. Y no está el horno para bollos: inversiones paralizadas en todos lados, entre falta de seguridad jurídica, caída de la demanda, miedo por la competencia de las renovables, etc.

Pero bueno, esto ya es salirse del tema principal del hilo. Pa hablar de esto, tenemos el hilo del déficit de tarifa  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Matraco

Ayer (en plena situación anticiclónica y con los embalses a tope) a las 21:10 horas se estaban produciendo 11.070 MW instantáneos de energía hidroeléctrica (sin contar la minihraúlica). Yo no recuerdo haber visto un cifra tan alta ¿Y vosotros?

... pues sí, el mismo día 10 de este mes en una situación idéntica y también a las 21:10 se estaban produciendo 11.194 MW... ¡brutal!

----------


## Luján

> Ayer (en plena situación anticiclónica y con los embalses a tope) a las 21:10 horas se estaban produciendo 11.070 MW instantáneos de energía hidroeléctrica (sin contar la minihidraúlica). Yo no recuerdo haber visto un cifra tan alta ¿Y vosotros?
> 
> ... pues sí, el mismo día 10 de este mes en una situación idéntica y también a las 21:10 se estaban produciendo 11.194 MW... ¡brutal!


Revisa los datos del año pasado, seguro que te sorprenderás.

SI mal no recuerdo, en pleno apogeo de las tormentas que azotaron el país, la producción de CO2 por térmicas llegó a ser 0, lo que indicaba que TODA la energía eléctrica se producía por vía hidráulica, solar, aérea o nuclear (más las posibles importaciones)

Creo recordar que ésto también salió en su momento en algún lugar del foro.

----------


## Matraco

^^ Pues voy a echar un ojo, aunque eso de emisiones 0 ya te digo que es completamente imposible.


Nada, ni de broma, de enero a mayo sólo 2 ó 3 de veces se sobrepasaron los 10.000 MW, en noviembre y diciembre tampoco, nada. 

11.200 MW es una auténtica barbaridad, más teniendo en cuenta que "sólo" se tienen en cuenta los 16.657 MW de gran hidraúlica instalados en el sistema peninsular.

Lo que sí he encontrado es lo que podría ser el record de hidraúlica negativa (bombeos), con una producción hidroeléctrica negativa de 2.134 MW a la 5:00 horas del 26 de octubre de 2.010. Sorprendentemente con una generación eólica moderada + Ciclos combinados y ya sin que sea una sorpresa, con la nuclear a tope y con mucha exportación.

El rango -2.134 MW / +11.194 MW implica que la gran hidraúlica peninsular puede aportar una flexibilidad a la producción de hasta 13.328 MW en condiciones óptimas  :EEK!:

----------


## Salut

^^ CO2 (casi) 0 sin tener en cuenta los cogeneradores -a los que no se puede parar por ley-. Vamos, que no estaban funcionando ni fuel, ni ciclos combinados, ni carbón...

Ese mismo mes hubo, si no me falla la memoria, 91 horas en las que el coste de la electricidad fue 0,00 €/MWh  :Smile: 

Las grandes eléctricas están bastante preocupadas por la cantidad de "horas cero" que están apareciendo últimamente (unas 350 el año pasao), ya que les recortan buena parte del negocio que tienen montado con las nucleares.


PD: Sobre lo de las interconexiones de respondo otro día con más tiempo.

----------


## Matraco

^^ Ok eliminado las emisones del biogas y de la biomasa que al fin y al cabo son emisiones neutras y tambien las de la cogeneración en régimen espacial... el día con menor producción de Térmicas y ciclos (de régimen ordinario y únicamente en el sistema peninsular) que he encontrado es el domingo, 31 de octubre, entre las 2:00 y las 17:00 h (más o menos), pero aún con "todo parado" no dejó de haber unos 300 MW de carbón + unos 600 MW de ciclos. Es completamente imposible "apagarlo todo"... siempre hay calor residual, pruebas, lugares de la red donde por lo que sea es imprescindible la térmica...

Espero con ansias tus aportacioes, opiniones "u" lo que sea sobre las interconexiones.

----------


## Salut

He movido un buen puñado de mensajes a este otro hilo:

*Interconexiones, bombeos y regulación de la red eléctrica en general* 


Por si los echabais en falta  :Big Grin: 

Es para centrarnos en el tema principal de este hilo: el poderío de la hidráulica en años tan lluviosos como este.

----------


## Matraco

La hidraúlica está que se sale. En el mes de enero la gran hidraúlica ha supuesto nada más y nada menos que el 22,5% de la generación: http://www.ree.es/sala_prensa/web/no...px?id_nota=203

----------


## perdiguera

> La hidraúlica está que se sale. En el mes de enero la gran hidraúlica ha supuesto nada más y nada menos que el 22,5% de la generación: http://www.ree.es/sala_prensa/web/no...px?id_nota=203


Este dato, independientemente de los beneficios generados a las compañias, es importantísimo desde el punto de vista medioambiental por la cantidad de Tns. de CO2 dejadas de emitir a la atmósfera. Aunque no nos bajen el precio del Kw.

----------


## Matraco

^^ La producción renovable creo recordar que es la misma que en enero de 2010, un 40%, lo único que cambia son las renovables aportantes (básicamente - viento y + agua), el incremento de la demanda se ha compensado con la reducción del saldo exportador. Sin duda lo positivo es que la hidroeléctricidad es la enería más barata de la que disponemos, ojala tengamos un buen año hidrológico y se deje notar en el déficit tarifario... o que al menos evite una nueva subida del precio de la luz en verano debida al alza del petróleo, del carbón, del gas y del uranio.

Así van nuestras emisiones nacionales:
¡Kioto está al alcance de la mano!

(Los datos de 2010 son una estimación. Se preve una reducción entre el 6% y el 8%... que yo creo rozará el 8%)
· En 2009 el sector eléctrico redujo sus emisiones en un 16% con respecto a 2008 y en un 32% con respecto a 2007, suponiendo entorno a 1/3 del total de emisiones nacionales. En los 1º meses de 2010 la reducción ya ascendía hasta un 44%.
· Las renovables han pasado de cubirir el 23% de la demanda eléctrica en 2007 a aportar el 35% en 2010. Y de aportar el 6,9% de la energía primaria en 2007 a rondar el 12-13,5% en 2010.
· Las correcciones del precio de la electricidad han desvinculado al PIB de la producción eléctrica y todavía lo han desvinculado más de las emisiones de CO2 (ver, estancamiento 2005-2007 y caída más fuerte en 2009-2010).

... veremos que pasa cuando nos llegue la próxima sequía ¿La nueva potencia en renovables la podrán compensar o sólo podrán ir compensando los previsiblemente suaves incrementos interanuales de la demanda? ¡Más centrales reversibles! ¡YA!

----------


## Salut

Hombre... eso de que "kioto está al alcance de la mano"...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Vamos, para 2008 tenemos 142-115 = 27
Para 2009 tenemos 138,9-115 = 23,9
Para 2010 tenemos 128-115 = 13

Así que el exceso de emisiones acumulado es del 63,9 % del año base. Si quisieramos cumplir sin necesidad de comprar derechos, deberíamos situarnos entre 2011 y 2012 en niveles de emisiones del 83,7% respecto a 1990... Mision imposible, amos.

Lo que sí que nos ahorraremos un pico en la compra de derechos de emision, al menos con respecto a lo previsto años atrás!

----------


## Matraco

:Confused:  Pero los derechos de emisiones se compran y se venden cada año ¿No?
Yo me refería al objetivo de Kioto para 2012... tal vez no lo cumplamos pero va a faltar muy pero que muy poco. Algo inimaginable hace 4 años.

----------


## Salut

^^ Los derechos se compran cuando te rota y se venden cuando te rota... que para eso es un mercado más o menos "libre". De hecho, muchos derechos provenientes del Mecanismo de Desarrollo Limpio habían sido """comprados""" ya antes de generarse -rollo mercado de futuros-.

Con Kioto a nivel internacional lo único importante es que el saldo 2008-2012 cuadre. A nivel interno, para las empresas, creo recordar que también lo que contaba sería el saldo de dicho periodo, y no año a año. Vamos, que los derechos europeos caducan en 2012, y no anualmente!

(Ver Directiva "Linking" pa confirmar)


*EDIT:* También en la Wikipedia inglesa hay abundante información sobre el mecanismo europeo (EU-ETS)...
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Europea...Trading_Scheme
(Matraco lo puede mirar en frances tb  :Stick Out Tongue: )

----------

